# Bear Emails are out......



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

And it is another big UN...for me.....Man it would be nice to finally draw a good bear tag!

Oh well, I guess there is always next year! :roll: :roll:


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

NO BEAR FOR YOU :twisted: 



Or me :x


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

No bear for me..... Guess I'll have to focus on turkey this spring.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

In a big UN for me too. Looks like I will be buying and over the counter bear tag for ID again this year.


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

It's the usual UN for me to!


----------



## Wes (Jan 3, 2008)

With a 4.3 % chance of drawing a tag I drew a spring bear tag on the La Sal's. 
Wes


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Wes said:


> With a 4.3 % chance of drawing a tag I drew a spring bear tag on the La Sal's.
> Wes


Congrats and good luck! Unfortunately for me it is a big UNSUCCESSFUL! There is always next year and the OTC tag in Idaho.


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

Wes said:


> With a 4.3 % chance of drawing a tag I drew a spring bear tag on the La Sal's.
> Wes


Congratulations Wes

how many points did you have?

I got the e-mail unsuccessful as usual for the book cliffs maybe next year


----------



## Wes (Jan 3, 2008)

I had 5 points and didn't really expect to draw. Now I need to learn as much as I can about the area.
Wes


----------



## brandonlarson (Oct 18, 2007)

i guess i got pretty lucky, got my boulder tag


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

The big UN for me.


----------

